# harbor freight insulated wiha knockoffs?



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

"Pittsburgh" brand from harbor Freight? 
NO thank you! :no:

There is NO WAY in hell any is going to convince me that Chinese steel is anywhere near as good as German steel.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

If your gonna use insulated screwdrivers, use the best you can find.

Harbor Freight = use it once store


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry, to answer your question, no, I don't have any experience with them.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

One of my helpers tried to be a over acheiver and picked up one of these sets. I appauled his efforts but gave him a lecture on quality tools and safety gear... harbor frieght is not the place to go if you need any live saving protective gear!:no::no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I just checked to see where they are made.. no direct info that I could find.. only this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harbor_Freight_Tools


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> One of my helpers tried to be a over acheiver and picked up one of these sets. I appauled his efforts but gave him a lecture on quality tools and safety gear... harbor frieght is not the place to go if you need any live saving protective gear!:no::no:



He gets an E for effort. He will beat them up before he gets to do any hot work. I used the Kobalt cheapo 1000v Screwdrivers for a while. They were cheaper than one Klien that was wearing out every few weeks.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I just checked to see where they are made.. no direct info that I could find.. only this
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harbor_Freight_Tools


I looked at the packaging he threw in the trash... (MADE IN TAIWAN)


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

if my life can depend on the tool im using, im not getting it at harbor freight.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Most tools in Harbour Freight are really cheap, but my local HF carries P&S screwdrivers. I've bought 4 of them individually, and they're great.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Anything from HF is either junk, trash, slop, cheap..............:no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> Anything from HF is either junk, trash, slop, cheap..............:no:


 
P&S are not junk:thumbsup:


----------



## HotShot Handyman (Feb 8, 2021)

slowforthecones said:


> anyone have any experience on harbor freight insulated screw drivers, they look like wiha knockoffs?
> 
> Harbor Freight Tools – Quality Tools at Discount Prices Since 1977


What does looks have to do with how the handle & shaft are insulated for safety? 

They cant rate it for that if it is in fact not.
If you use any tool correctly 
They perform as intended
If you read the reviews on products before you purchase them 
well you wont be let down if they suck & fall apart after one drop or a few turns on a screw
Breaking tools I rarely do
How long insulated tools last for me is years because i keep them clean i dont loan them out and i dont use them on anything but what they are designed for per the skilled trade. 
Some of you guys sound like Hank Hill or just proud of U.S STEEL OR GERMAN.
Thats great SOME OF THIS STUFF WILL SURPRISE YOU! ✔SAFETY is the topic
Gloves are getting better most of us dont like using them but they have a purpose as well.
Sweat erodes anything! add dirt and hey its sandpaper stain oxidizer all at once... Wash your hands often before picking up ANYTHING,,, Then wipe down the tools when done & be a pro! 
If you spent buttloads of money on this stuff and truly tested it??? 
The cash went for bragging rights
And those expensive tools are dirty & Stained & chipping rusting peeling 

Take care of a cheap set of insulated tools & HEY 🎤
I expect THE SAME LIFE SAVING QUALITY & LASTING DURABILITY! 
ANDDDDD it has to pass testing just like the other tools! 
Were not talking about lawsuits on toxic laminating flooring from China.
Go find lawyers scoopin'up millions on death & injury from CRAP tools...vs. High dollar human error as the cause
By using ANY TOOL incorrectly OR DAMAGED TOOLS! 
Big names get sued all the time
Little guys are working hard on quality that counts...Thy Wallet! 
$ave money to take the family to places beyond the garage... 
Btw 👍 AC ⚡DC I dont use the same tools to work on my cars or hobbies etc. as i do Comm. & Res. electrical work. 
Just Say'n. 
Gday! 🇺🇸💪✌


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HotShot Handyman said:


> What does looks have to do with how the handle & shaft are insulated for safety?
> They cant rate it for that if it is in fact not.


There are several pizza places by me
On the box, they all say "BEST PIZZA IN TOWN" 
but ... but ... but .. that can't be! 
Don't be such a marone. 


> If you use any tool correctly
> They perform as intended


I have had a harbor freight heat gun 
catch fire in my hand
I didn't do anything unintended with it


> If you read the reviews on products before you purchase them


Harbor Freight works their reviews as bad as professional wrestling works their matches. 
If a product gets bad reviews, they take it off the web site, 
re-issue it with a new product number, rinse lather and repeat. 


> <snip>
> Take care of a cheap set of insulated tools & HEY 🎤
> I expect THE SAME LIFE SAVING QUALITY & LASTING DURABILITY!
> ANDDDDD it has to pass testing just like the other tools!


This isn't true. You get what you pay for. 
Harbor Freight has a well earned reputation for spotty quality. 
Saving a buck is one thing, 
but only a moron would trust their life to Harbor Freight tools. 
A quality product must be made well, and made well every single time. 
If you get a bad socket, and it breaks, you can exchange it. 
So maybe it's OK if a Harbor Freight socket breaks on you, 
you could replace it ten times for the cost of a Snap-on. 
If an insulated tool turns out to be not so insulated, 
you might not be around to take it back to Harbor Freight.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

splatz said:


> There are several pizza places by me
> On the box, they all say "BEST PIZZA IN TOWN"
> but ... but ... but .. that can't be!


Kind of like the "coldest beer in town" claim.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I do buy HF tools but only when I am intending on buying a disposable tool.. I don’t even buy their saw blades, they just wear out too fast and the money. What I save buying [email protected] 1/2 the price of a good blade each, I waste in time changing blades. 

I still have and use Klein and ideal hand tools I acquired during my apprenticeship in the late 80’s 

It’s not just the not having to buy another tool every 6-18 months, it’s also the having a better tool the whole time and not having to pull off a job or wait to the next day to complete a task because I have to go to HF and buy another piece of Schiff tool......again.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I used to spend a lot of time in Mexico working on transformers, (1-10 mva). Most of the electrical workers on site had no tools other than a pair of pliers and a wooden handled screwdriver.
I purchased a tool box put a set of screwdrivers, insulated and not. Open box end wrenches and a set of 3/8 and 1/2 inch ratchets and sockets. Always one set of sockets for impact duty. 
Bringing my good stuff down was a good way to never see it again. I know of techs that went south of the border and lost all of their tools and meters. 
I would find one guy that wanted to learn and then work with him one on one. Always left the tool box et all when I left. Got lots of new PO's for not much in seed money. 
I did one transformer that everyone's wrenches broke 13/16" and 15/16". The harbor freight ones were the only ones that were still working when we finished a week later. The black oxidation on the wrenches went away due to the transformer oil. Still have the set rolled up in the bottom of my tool cart in the garage. Doubt I will ever need them again. 

Everyone sells to a price point. Harbor Freight is just a bit lower than the rest. If your going to be loaning out the tools it is always better not to be loaning the expensive stuff.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Why are the low-posting new to the site people the ones who drag up these zombie threads? Why is that?

This rarely happened on the old site. The site is broken if it can't control it's Google presence.


----------

